# A buck in hand is better than still in the bush.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My boys n I had a great time at thier lease in Rocksprings dropped most of the meat at Prasiks in Sealy.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*

mature buck, good job. :texasflag


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

What a great way to spend time with your sons. Nice going!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Great job having bolt open for pictures. As a secondary have those rifles pointed across body towards the animals butt. Pics always look better when the gun isn't pointing at you.


----------



## Starplex007 (Jun 28, 2016)

Are the white tails recovering from the Anthrax issue from earlier this year. I heard Rock Springs and Sonora lost a lot of whitetail. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Starplex007 said:


> Are the white tails recovering from the Anthrax issue from earlier this year. I heard Rock Springs and Sonora lost a lot of whitetail.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Never got to the ranch we hunt 16 mi south on 377 we herd it was northwest and isolated from here.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Did you use one of the old greenies on the trip?  

Great to see you having fun with boys.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

JimD said:


> Did you use one of the old greenies on the trip?
> 
> Great to see you having fun with boys.


Haha only in my mind I feel that smooth cast and that pull.


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

Really Nice!


----------

